# Mavic Cosmic Equipe?



## tish (Mar 24, 2004)

Anyone use these or similar wheels on thier cross bike for racing. I have a chance to pick up a pair, and wondering how they will work for my CX bike. They are tubulars, and that is what I am looking for for this season.

Any suggestions on good tubular wheelsets for racing?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

The Equipes have good hub internals, important for longevity in CX but they are heavy wheels, spokes are nothing fancy, they are way heavier than say a pair of Ultegras built up to a velocity sprint rim. They are also more $$ than a handbuilt set. They sell based on the success of their more expensive brothers the Cosmic carbone's but they share very little in common besides name.
Unless they are secondhand and a good deal I say go with a handbuilt set and have the builder spec to suit. Tubs are the way to go for sure.


----------



## tish (Mar 24, 2004)

*They seem to be a good deal....*

under $150 fo rthe pair used. I was wondering how they would hoold up in CX racing. Sounds like they would be ok then?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

They are a pretty strong wheel deep rim helps with lateral strength, a clubmate of mine races them, hes 190lbs and strong as an ox and NEVER had to true them, so for $150 squids it seems a good deal.


----------



## tish (Mar 24, 2004)

*Thanks!*



dreww said:


> They are a pretty strong wheel deep rim helps with lateral strength, a clubmate of mine races them, hes 190lbs and strong as an ox and NEVER had to true them, so for $150 squids it seems a good deal.



That was the type of info I was looking for. I thinK I am goingto go ahead and get them.

Jason


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I think they are radially laced but should be no problem especially if you are normal sized.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> especially if you are normal sized.


LOL, normal sized is described as what may I ask??
@ 5'10" and 145lbs I consider myself smaller than "normal" considering some of the behemoths I see walking around today. I am a big brother and my "little" is 15 yrs old 6'5" and 195lbs with a 15 shoe. Fortunately a few years in the Marines taught me a few tricks which keep me from getting my ass kicked, but time is running out!

Yes cosmics are radial laced, it will be a very stiff wheel for cross as deep alloy rims combined with radial lacing will allow next to zero flex. Bad for comfort good for longevity.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

*Lol*



atpjunkie said:


> especially if you are normal sized.


LOL, normal sized is described as what may I ask??
@ 5'10" and 145lbs I consider myself smaller than "normal" considering some of the behemoths I see walking around today. I am a big brother and my "little" is 15 yrs old 6'5" and 195lbs with a 15 shoe. Fortunately a few years in the Marines taught me a few tricks which keep me from getting my ass kicked, but time is running out!

Yes cosmics are radial laced, it will be a very stiff wheel for cross as deep alloy rims combined with radial lacing will allow next to zero flex. Bad for comfort good for longevity.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Normal Sized*

I use as a relative term usually implied by what most part warranties cover (165-180 lbs). many ulta chic light parts won't honor warranties and have suggestions not to use if you are over 180 (some 165). at 145 I'd put you in the 'normal' range but on the lighter side. I figure 145 is the 'heavy side' of climbing monkey. I'm like a heavier version of your bro but smaller feet, I'm built more like a rower where your bro sounds like a basketballer, sub 195 at 6'5" is on the thin side for that height. at least you have good back up in a pinch. I outgrew my older brother as well and he had nowhere to run.


----------



## tish (Mar 24, 2004)

*I guess I would fall under "normal sized"...*



atpjunkie said:


> I use as a relative term usually implied by what most part warranties cover (165-180 lbs). many ulta chic light parts won't honor warranties and have suggestions not to use if you are over 180 (some 165). at 145 I'd put you in the 'normal' range but on the lighter side. I figure 145 is the 'heavy side' of climbing monkey. I'm like a heavier version of your bro but smaller feet, I'm built more like a rower where your bro sounds like a basketballer, sub 195 at 6'5" is on the thin side for that height. at least you have good back up in a pinch. I outgrew my older brother as well and he had nowhere to run.


I am 155 and 5"10

Jason


----------



## krausmc (Nov 22, 2004)

*Mavic Cosmic Equipes time test*

I was reading how you were fishing around the forum for feedback on this tubi wheelset. I am in a similar situation as you, I can get a new pair for $225. How are they holding up and do they feel heavy for the speed fluctuations and sprints of cross?

Jason


----------



## unlsax (Nov 24, 2004)

*Equipes are the way to go*

My friend and I just got new wheels. I got equipes, he got ultegra/ open pros. We train together. He has had his wheels in 3 times in the past 3 months to get trued. I have never had to get them trued.

Two words... *BOMB PROOF*


----------

